

Leaving Behind the Digital Keys to Financial Lives - oracuk
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/25/your-money/forgotten-in-estate-planning-online-passwords.html?ref=technology

======
oracuk
Is anyone building a solution to this? Why should you be trusted?

~~~
charliepark
I built <http://emergencybinder.com/>, a set of free downloadable documents
that deal with this sort of situation. It doesn't address the "changing
passwords" issue, but would, at least, get you a snapshot of all of your
account numbers and what banks have them. Your estate's executor should be
able to contact the banks, who would have some sort of protocol for
liquidating those assets.

It's not a project I actively update, but if you have any suggestions for
forms / papers / docs / info that it's missing, I'd be happy to add them to
it.

